# BSOD 'BAD_POOL_HEADER' ntoskrnl.exe



## skohon (Jun 9, 2005)

The laptop is a Toshiba Satellite L305D-S5892
Originally came with Vista, but I upgraded to 7 pro. This is when I started receiving the BSOD. I have 'BlueScreenView' and all my errors seem to be coming randomly. Sometimes on shut down or restart, other times I'm just reading a book on the computer and the screen goes crazy. In BlueScreenView it keeps saying the problem driver is 'ntoskrnl.exe'. Hopefully this little bit of information will help out. Thanks in advance for your help.

OS: Windows 7 Pro (64bit)
Age: Purchased November 2008
OS Install: Re-installed 12 days ago hoping it would fix the BSOD issue
CPU:AMD Turion X2 64
Graphics: ATI Radeon x1250
Battery: 4000mAh (6-cell)


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

`
Update these drivers -

```
atikmdag.sys Mon Dec 01 16:04:09 2008 (49345149) - ATI video
Rt64win7.sys Thu Feb 26 04:04:13 2009 (49A65B0D) - Realtek etherent
athrx.sys    Mon Sep 21 14:00:40 2009 (4AB7BF48) - Atheros AR5007EG
pcouffin.sys Tue Dec 05 09:39:30 2006 (457584A2) - VSO Software
```
Remove McAfee using the McAfee Removal Tool (MRT) - http://download.mcafee.com/products/licensed/cust_support_patches/MCPR.exe

Download the McAfee Removal Tool (MRT); save to desktop. Then go to desktop, RIGHT-click on the MRT icon and select Run as Administrator. When complete - re-boot.

Reset the Windows Firewall to its default settings - 
START | type *FirewallSettings.exe* into the start search box | click on FirewallSettings.exe above | select the Advanced Tab | click on "Restore Defaults" | Click Apply, OK

I would recommend MS Security Essentials --> http://www.microsoft.com/Security_Essentials/

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


```
Microsoft (R) Windows Debugger Version 6.11.0001.404 AMD64
Copyright (c) Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.


Loading Dump File [C:\Users\PalmDesert7\!_Kernel_Dumps\AppData\Local\Temp\Temp1_TSF_Vista_Support[1].zip\TSF_Vista_Support\012610-21652-01.dmp]
Mini Kernel Dump File: Only registers and stack trace are available

WARNING: Whitespace at end of path element
Symbol search path is: SRV*C:\symbols*http://msdl.microsoft.com/download/symbols


Executable search path is: 
Windows 7 Kernel Version 7600 MP (2 procs) Free x64
Product: WinNt, suite: TerminalServer SingleUserTS
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Machine Name:
Kernel base = 0xfffff800`0285c000 PsLoadedModuleList = 0xfffff800`02a99e50
Debug session time: Tue Jan 26 21:41:02.262 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 3 days 5:31:18.278
Loading Kernel Symbols
...............................................................
................................................................
..........................
Loading User Symbols
Loading unloaded module list
........
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

Use !analyze -v to get detailed debugging information.

BugCheck 19, {20, fffffa800260d000, fffffa800260d600, 4600000}

GetPointerFromAddress: unable to read from fffff80002b040e0
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiSegmentDelete+a1 )

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> !analyze -v
*******************************************************************************
*                                                                             *
*                        Bugcheck Analysis                                    *
*                                                                             *
*******************************************************************************

BAD_POOL_HEADER (19)
The pool is already corrupt at the time of the current request.
This may or may not be due to the caller.
The internal pool links must be walked to figure out a possible cause of
the problem, and then special pool applied to the suspect tags or the driver
verifier to a suspect driver.
Arguments:
Arg1: 0000000000000020, a pool block header size is corrupt.
Arg2: fffffa800260d000, The pool entry we were looking for within the page.
Arg3: fffffa800260d600, The next pool entry.
Arg4: 0000000004600000, (reserved)

Debugging Details:
------------------


BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_20

POOL_ADDRESS:  fffffa800260d000 

CUSTOMER_CRASH_COUNT:  1

DEFAULT_BUCKET_ID:  VISTA_DRIVER_FAULT

PROCESS_NAME:  System

CURRENT_IRQL:  0

LAST_CONTROL_TRANSFER:  from fffff800029ff6d3 to fffff800028cdf00

STACK_TEXT:  
fffff880`02bffaa8 fffff800`029ff6d3 : 00000000`00000019 00000000`00000020 fffffa80`0260d000 fffffa80`0260d600 : nt!KeBugCheckEx
fffff880`02bffab0 fffff800`028d30bc : 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 00000000`656c6946 fffffa80`0235d360 : nt!ExFreePool+0xda4
fffff880`02bffb60 fffff800`02bbbf39 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`0008c089 fffffa80`026da190 fffffa80`0008c089 : nt!ObfDereferenceObject+0xdc
fffff880`02bffbc0 fffff800`029f3f6b : fffffa80`026da198 00000000`00000001 00000000`00000000 80000000`00000631 : nt!MiSegmentDelete+0xa1
fffff880`02bffc00 fffff800`029f45dd : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000080 fffffa80`0234c040 00000000`00000012 : nt!MiProcessDereferenceList+0x23b
fffff880`02bffcc0 fffff800`02b71166 : 00000000`21d18863 80000000`60006061 00000000`2010f963 80000000`40c60142 : nt!MiDereferenceSegmentThread+0x10d
fffff880`02bffd40 fffff800`028ac486 : fffff800`02a46e80 fffffa80`0236aa10 fffff800`02a54c40 00000010`41458863 : nt!PspSystemThreadStartup+0x5a
fffff880`02bffd80 00000000`00000000 : 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 00000000`00000000 : nt!KxStartSystemThread+0x16


STACK_COMMAND:  kb

FOLLOWUP_IP: 
nt!MiSegmentDelete+a1
fffff800`02bbbf39 f048834668ff    lock add qword ptr [rsi+68h],0FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFFh

SYMBOL_STACK_INDEX:  3

SYMBOL_NAME:  nt!MiSegmentDelete+a1

FOLLOWUP_NAME:  MachineOwner

MODULE_NAME: nt

DEBUG_FLR_IMAGE_TIMESTAMP:  4a5bc600

IMAGE_NAME:  memory_corruption

FAILURE_BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x19_20_nt!MiSegmentDelete+a1

BUCKET_ID:  X64_0x19_20_nt!MiSegmentDelete+a1

Followup: MachineOwner
---------

1: kd> lmvm nt
start             end                 module name
fffff800`0285c000 fffff800`02e39000   nt         (pdb symbols)          c:\symbols\ntkrnlmp.pdb\F8E2A8B5C9B74BF4A6E4A48F180099942\ntkrnlmp.pdb
    Loaded symbol image file: ntkrnlmp.exe
    Mapped memory image file: C:\symbols\ntkrnlmp.exe\4A5BC6005dd000\ntkrnlmp.exe
    Image path: ntkrnlmp.exe
    Image name: ntkrnlmp.exe
    Timestamp:        Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
    CheckSum:         0054B487
    ImageSize:        005DD000
    File version:     6.1.7600.16385
    Product version:  6.1.7600.16385
    File flags:       0 (Mask 3F)
    File OS:          40004 NT Win32
    File type:        1.0 App
    File date:        00000000.00000000
    Translations:     0409.04b0
    CompanyName:      Microsoft Corporation
    ProductName:      Microsoft® Windows® Operating System
    InternalName:     ntkrnlmp.exe
    OriginalFilename: ntkrnlmp.exe
    ProductVersion:   6.1.7600.16385
    FileVersion:      6.1.7600.16385 (win7_rtm.090713-1255)
    FileDescription:  NT Kernel & System
    LegalCopyright:   © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
1: kd> lmntsm
start             end                 module name
fffff880`00e6b000 fffff880`00ec2000   ACPI     ACPI.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:34 2009 (4A5BC106)
fffff880`03c6a000 fffff880`03cf4000   afd      afd.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`041d7000 fffff880`041ed000   AgileVpn AgileVpn.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:24 2009 (4A5BCCF0)
fffff880`0543a000 fffff880`0555c000   agrsm64  agrsm64.sys  Mon Nov 10 10:01:35 2008 (49184CCF)
fffff880`04105000 fffff880`0411c000   amdk8    amdk8.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:25 2009 (4A5BC0FD)
fffff880`00e2a000 fffff880`00e35000   amdxata  amdxata.sys  Tue May 19 13:56:59 2009 (4A12F2EB)
fffff880`05271000 fffff880`0527c000   asyncmac asyncmac.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:13 2009 (4A5BCCE5)
fffff880`00fe1000 fffff880`00fea000   atapi    atapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00e00000 fffff880`00e2a000   ataport  ataport.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:52 2009 (4A5BC118)
fffff880`04e4b000 fffff880`04fc7000   athrx    athrx.sys    Mon Sep 21 14:00:40 2009 (4AB7BF48)
fffff880`0464b000 fffff880`04cff000   atikmdag atikmdag.sys Mon Dec 01 16:04:09 2008 (49345149)
fffff880`00f33000 fffff880`00f3f000   BATTC    BATTC.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:31:01 2009 (4A5BC3B5)
fffff880`02889000 fffff880`02890000   Beep     Beep.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:00:13 2009 (4A5BCA8D)
fffff880`040c6000 fffff880`040d7000   blbdrive blbdrive.sys Mon Jul 13 19:35:59 2009 (4A5BC4DF)
fffff880`044b1000 fffff880`044cf000   bowser   bowser.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:50 2009 (4A5BC206)
fffff960`006e0000 fffff960`00707000   cdd      cdd.dll      unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`02856000 fffff880`02880000   cdrom    cdrom.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`00c85000 fffff880`00d45000   CI       CI.dll       Mon Jul 13 21:32:13 2009 (4A5BE01D)
fffff880`00e35000 fffff880`00e65000   CLASSPNP CLASSPNP.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00c27000 fffff880`00c85000   CLFS     CLFS.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`0411c000 fffff880`04120500   CmBatt   CmBatt.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:31:03 2009 (4A5BC3B7)
fffff880`010e3000 fffff880`01156000   cng      cng.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:49:40 2009 (4A5BC814)
fffff880`00f2a000 fffff880`00f33000   compbatt compbatt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:02 2009 (4A5BC3B6)
fffff880`041c7000 fffff880`041d7000   CompositeBus CompositeBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:00:33 2009 (4A5BCAA1)
fffff880`05400000 fffff880`0540e000   crashdmp crashdmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:01 2009 (4A5BCABD)
fffff880`04025000 fffff880`040a8000   csc      csc.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:24:26 2009 (4A5BC22A)
fffff880`040a8000 fffff880`040c6000   dfsc     dfsc.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:23:44 2009 (4A5BC200)
fffff880`03dbc000 fffff880`03dcb000   discache discache.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:18 2009 (4A5BC52E)
fffff880`011ca000 fffff880`011e0000   disk     disk.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`055c9000 fffff880`055eb000   drmk     drmk.sys     Mon Jul 13 21:01:25 2009 (4A5BD8E5)
fffff880`0541a000 fffff880`05423000   dump_atapi dump_atapi.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`0540e000 fffff880`0541a000   dump_dumpata dump_dumpata.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`05423000 fffff880`05436000   dump_dumpfve dump_dumpfve.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:51 2009 (4A5BC18F)
fffff880`055f1000 fffff880`055fd000   Dxapi    Dxapi.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:38:28 2009 (4A5BC574)
fffff880`04cff000 fffff880`04df3000   dxgkrnl  dxgkrnl.sys  Thu Oct 01 21:00:14 2009 (4AC5509E)
fffff880`04600000 fffff880`04646000   dxgmms1  dxgmms1.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:32 2009 (4A5BC578)
fffff880`01cf6000 fffff880`01d2c000   fastfat  fastfat.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:23:28 2009 (4A5BC1F0)
fffff880`01071000 fffff880`01085000   fileinfo fileinfo.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:25 2009 (4A5BC481)
fffff880`01025000 fffff880`01071000   fltmgr   fltmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:59 2009 (4A5BC11F)
fffff880`013db000 fffff880`013e5000   Fs_Rec   Fs_Rec.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:45 2009 (4A5BC111)
fffff880`01190000 fffff880`011ca000   fvevol   fvevol.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:22:15 2009 (4A5BC1A7)
fffff880`040fd000 fffff880`04105000   FwLnk    FwLnk.sys    Sun Nov 19 09:11:04 2006 (456065F8)
fffff880`0290a000 fffff880`02954000   fwpkclnt fwpkclnt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:08 2009 (4A5BC164)
fffff880`04ff0000 fffff880`04ffd000   GEARAspiWDM GEARAspiWDM.sys Mon May 18 08:17:04 2009 (4A1151C0)
fffff800`02813000 fffff800`0285c000   hal      hal.dll      Mon Jul 13 21:27:36 2009 (4A5BDF08)
fffff880`04e00000 fffff880`04e24000   HDAudBus HDAudBus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:06:13 2009 (4A5BCBF5)
fffff880`0556d000 fffff880`055c9000   HdAudio  HdAudio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:59 2009 (4A5BCC23)
fffff880`01c18000 fffff880`01ce0000   HTTP     HTTP.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:22:16 2009 (4A5BC1A8)
fffff880`013e5000 fffff880`013ee000   hwpolicy hwpolicy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:22 2009 (4A5BC0FA)
fffff880`04e24000 fffff880`04e42000   i8042prt i8042prt.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`029bc000 fffff880`029da000   ipfltdrv ipfltdrv.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:03 2009 (4A5BCCDB)
fffff880`041a9000 fffff880`041b8000   kbdclass kbdclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff800`00b9f000 fffff800`00ba9000   kdcom    kdcom.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:31:07 2009 (4A5BDFDB)
fffff880`04517000 fffff880`0455a000   ks       ks.sys       Mon Jul 13 20:00:31 2009 (4A5BCA9F)
fffff880`013b0000 fffff880`013ca000   ksecdd   ksecdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:20:54 2009 (4A5BC156)
fffff880`01578000 fffff880`015a3000   ksecpkg  ksecpkg.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:50:34 2009 (4A5BC84A)
fffff880`055eb000 fffff880`055f0200   ksthunk  ksthunk.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:00:19 2009 (4A5BCA93)
fffff880`01d70000 fffff880`01d85000   lltdio   lltdio.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`01d2c000 fffff880`01d4f000   luafv    luafv.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:26:13 2009 (4A5BC295)
fffff880`00c06000 fffff880`00c13000   mcupdate_AuthenticAMD mcupdate_AuthenticAMD.dll Mon Jul 13 21:29:09 2009 (4A5BDF65)
fffff880`0539e000 fffff880`053b5600   mfeavfk  mfeavfk.sys  Fri Jul 31 18:02:42 2009 (4A736A02)
fffff880`02800000 fffff880`02849a00   mfehidk  mfehidk.sys  Fri Jul 31 17:59:58 2009 (4A73695E)
fffff880`053b6000 fffff880`053c0700   mfesmfk  mfesmfk.sys  Fri Jul 31 18:05:34 2009 (4A736AAE)
fffff880`0555e000 fffff880`0556d000   modem    modem.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:10:48 2009 (4A5BCD08)
fffff880`044a3000 fffff880`044b1000   monitor  monitor.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:38:52 2009 (4A5BC58C)
fffff880`041b8000 fffff880`041c7000   mouclass mouclass.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:50 2009 (4A5BC116)
fffff880`00fc7000 fffff880`00fe1000   mountmgr mountmgr.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`02954000 fffff880`02991000   Mpfp     Mpfp.sys     Thu Apr 09 14:22:13 2009 (49DE3CD5)
fffff880`045db000 fffff880`045f3000   mpsdrv   mpsdrv.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:25 2009 (4A5BCC79)
fffff880`030b1000 fffff880`030dd000   mrxsmb   mrxsmb.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:23:59 2009 (4A5BC20F)
fffff880`030dd000 fffff880`0312a000   mrxsmb10 mrxsmb10.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:08 2009 (4A5BC218)
fffff880`0312a000 fffff880`0314d000   mrxsmb20 mrxsmb20.sys Mon Jul 13 19:24:05 2009 (4A5BC215)
fffff880`028ee000 fffff880`028f9000   Msfs     Msfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:47 2009 (4A5BC113)
fffff880`00ecb000 fffff880`00ed5000   msisadrv msisadrv.sys Mon Jul 13 19:19:26 2009 (4A5BC0FE)
fffff880`01085000 fffff880`010e3000   msrpc    msrpc.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:32 2009 (4A5BC17C)
fffff880`03c5d000 fffff880`03c68000   mssmbios mssmbios.sys Mon Jul 13 19:31:10 2009 (4A5BC3BE)
fffff880`0140d000 fffff880`0141f000   mup      mup.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:23:45 2009 (4A5BC201)
fffff880`01426000 fffff880`01518000   ndis     ndis.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:21:40 2009 (4A5BC184)
fffff880`04df3000 fffff880`04dff000   ndistapi ndistapi.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:00 2009 (4A5BCCD8)
fffff880`01dd8000 fffff880`01deb000   ndisuio  ndisuio.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:25 2009 (4A5BCCB5)
fffff880`03dcb000 fffff880`03dfa000   ndiswan  ndiswan.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`045c6000 fffff880`045db000   NDProxy  NDProxy.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:10:05 2009 (4A5BCCDD)
fffff880`03d7e000 fffff880`03d8d000   netbios  netbios.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff880`03cf4000 fffff880`03d39000   netbt    netbt.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:21:28 2009 (4A5BC178)
fffff880`01518000 fffff880`01578000   NETIO    NETIO.SYS    Mon Jul 13 19:21:46 2009 (4A5BC18A)
fffff880`028f9000 fffff880`0290a000   Npfs     Npfs.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`03c51000 fffff880`03c5d000   nsiproxy nsiproxy.sys Mon Jul 13 19:21:02 2009 (4A5BC15E)
fffff800`0285c000 fffff800`02e39000   nt       ntkrnlmp.exe Mon Jul 13 19:40:48 2009 (4A5BC600)
fffff880`0120d000 fffff880`013b0000   Ntfs     Ntfs.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:20:47 2009 (4A5BC14F)
fffff880`02880000 fffff880`02889000   Null     Null.SYS     Mon Jul 13 19:19:37 2009 (4A5BC109)
fffff880`01d85000 fffff880`01dd8000   nwifi    nwifi.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:07:23 2009 (4A5BCC3B)
fffff880`03d42000 fffff880`03d68000   pacer    pacer.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:09:41 2009 (4A5BCCC5)
fffff880`00f15000 fffff880`00f2a000   partmgr  partmgr.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:19:58 2009 (4A5BC11E)
fffff880`00ed5000 fffff880`00f08000   pci      pci.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`00fb0000 fffff880`00fb7000   pciide   pciide.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:49 2009 (4A5BC115)
fffff880`00fb7000 fffff880`00fc7000   PCIIDEX  PCIIDEX.SYS  Mon Jul 13 19:19:48 2009 (4A5BC114)
fffff880`044f5000 fffff880`04509380   pcouffin pcouffin.sys Tue Dec 05 09:39:30 2006 (457584A2)
fffff880`013ca000 fffff880`013db000   pcw      pcw.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:19:27 2009 (4A5BC0FF)
fffff880`0314d000 fffff880`031f3000   peauth   peauth.sys   Mon Jul 13 21:01:19 2009 (4A5BD8DF)
fffff880`04400000 fffff880`0443d000   portcls  portcls.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:27 2009 (4A5BCC03)
fffff880`00c13000 fffff880`00c27000   PSHED    PSHED.dll    Mon Jul 13 21:32:23 2009 (4A5BE027)
fffff880`04000000 fffff880`04024000   rasl2tp  rasl2tp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:11 2009 (4A5BCCE3)
fffff880`029da000 fffff880`029f5000   raspppoe raspppoe.sys Mon Jul 13 20:10:17 2009 (4A5BCCE9)
fffff880`01000000 fffff880`01021000   raspptp  raspptp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:18 2009 (4A5BCCEA)
fffff880`044db000 fffff880`044f5000   rassstp  rassstp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:10:25 2009 (4A5BCCF1)
fffff880`03c00000 fffff880`03c51000   rdbss    rdbss.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:24:09 2009 (4A5BC219)
fffff880`0450a000 fffff880`04515000   rdpbus   rdpbus.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:17:46 2009 (4A5BCEAA)
fffff880`028d3000 fffff880`028dc000   RDPCDD   RDPCDD.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`028dc000 fffff880`028e5000   rdpencdd rdpencdd.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:34 2009 (4A5BCE62)
fffff880`028e5000 fffff880`028ee000   rdprefmp rdprefmp.sys Mon Jul 13 20:16:35 2009 (4A5BCE63)
fffff880`01156000 fffff880`01190000   rdyboost rdyboost.sys Mon Jul 13 19:34:34 2009 (4A5BC48A)
fffff880`01c00000 fffff880`01c18000   rspndr   rspndr.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:08:50 2009 (4A5BCC92)
fffff880`04121000 fffff880`04153000   Rt64win7 Rt64win7.sys Thu Feb 26 04:04:13 2009 (49A65B0D)
fffff880`031f3000 fffff880`031fe000   secdrv   secdrv.SYS   Wed Sep 13 09:18:38 2006 (4508052E)
fffff880`01405000 fffff880`0140d000   spldr    spldr.sys    Mon May 11 12:56:27 2009 (4A0858BB)
fffff880`052d5000 fffff880`0536d000   srv      srv.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:25:11 2009 (4A5BC257)
fffff880`0303f000 fffff880`030a8000   srv2     srv2.sys     Mon Jul 13 19:25:02 2009 (4A5BC24E)
fffff880`03000000 fffff880`0302d000   srvnet   srvnet.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:24:58 2009 (4A5BC24A)
fffff880`04515000 fffff880`04516480   swenum   swenum.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:00:18 2009 (4A5BCA92)
fffff880`03e02000 fffff880`03fff000   tcpip    tcpip.sys    Mon Jul 13 19:25:34 2009 (4A5BC26E)
fffff880`0302d000 fffff880`0303f000   tcpipreg tcpipreg.sys Mon Jul 13 20:09:49 2009 (4A5BCCCD)
fffff880`02991000 fffff880`0299e000   TDI      TDI.SYS      Mon Jul 13 19:21:18 2009 (4A5BC16E)
fffff880`0299e000 fffff880`029bc000   tdx      tdx.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:21:15 2009 (4A5BC16B)
fffff880`03da8000 fffff880`03dbc000   termdd   termdd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:16:36 2009 (4A5BCE64)
fffff960`005b0000 fffff960`005ba000   TSDDD    TSDDD.dll    unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`040d7000 fffff880`040fd000   tunnel   tunnel.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:37 2009 (4A5BCCC1)
fffff880`01400000 fffff880`01404e00   TVALZ_O  TVALZ_O.SYS  Mon Jul 13 22:19:26 2009 (4A5BEB2E)
fffff880`0455a000 fffff880`0456c000   umbus    umbus.sys    Mon Jul 13 20:06:56 2009 (4A5BCC20)
fffff880`0527c000 fffff880`05299000   usbccgp  usbccgp.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:45 2009 (4A5BCC15)
fffff880`0555c000 fffff880`0555df00   USBD     USBD.SYS     Mon Jul 13 20:06:23 2009 (4A5BCBFF)
fffff880`04fdf000 fffff880`04ff0000   usbehci  usbehci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`0456c000 fffff880`045c6000   usbhub   usbhub.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:07:09 2009 (4A5BCC2D)
fffff880`04fd4000 fffff880`04fdf000   usbohci  usbohci.sys  Mon Jul 13 20:06:30 2009 (4A5BCC06)
fffff880`04153000 fffff880`041a9000   USBPORT  USBPORT.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:31 2009 (4A5BCC07)
fffff880`0443d000 fffff880`04458000   USBSTOR  USBSTOR.SYS  Mon Jul 13 20:06:34 2009 (4A5BCC0A)
fffff880`05299000 fffff880`052c6100   usbvideo usbvideo.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:00 2009 (4A5BCC24)
fffff880`00f08000 fffff880`00f15000   vdrvroot vdrvroot.sys Mon Jul 13 20:01:31 2009 (4A5BCADB)
fffff880`02890000 fffff880`0289e000   vga      vga.sys      Mon Jul 13 19:38:47 2009 (4A5BC587)
fffff880`0289e000 fffff880`028c3000   VIDEOPRT VIDEOPRT.SYS Mon Jul 13 19:38:51 2009 (4A5BC58B)
fffff880`015a3000 fffff880`015b3000   vmstorfl vmstorfl.sys Mon Jul 13 19:42:54 2009 (4A5BC67E)
fffff880`00f3f000 fffff880`00f54000   volmgr   volmgr.sys   Mon Jul 13 19:19:57 2009 (4A5BC11D)
fffff880`00f54000 fffff880`00fb0000   volmgrx  volmgrx.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:33 2009 (4A5BC141)
fffff880`015b3000 fffff880`015ff000   volsnap  volsnap.sys  Mon Jul 13 19:20:08 2009 (4A5BC128)
fffff880`04fc7000 fffff880`04fd4000   vwifibus vwifibus.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:21 2009 (4A5BCC39)
fffff880`03d68000 fffff880`03d7e000   vwififlt vwififlt.sys Mon Jul 13 20:07:22 2009 (4A5BCC3A)
fffff880`03d8d000 fffff880`03da8000   wanarp   wanarp.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:10:21 2009 (4A5BCCED)
fffff880`028c3000 fffff880`028d3000   watchdog watchdog.sys Mon Jul 13 19:37:35 2009 (4A5BC53F)
fffff880`00d45000 fffff880`00de9000   Wdf01000 Wdf01000.sys Mon Jul 13 19:22:07 2009 (4A5BC19F)
fffff880`00de9000 fffff880`00df8000   WDFLDR   WDFLDR.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:54 2009 (4A5BC11A)
fffff880`03d39000 fffff880`03d42000   wfplwf   wfplwf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:09:26 2009 (4A5BCCB6)
fffff960`000d0000 fffff960`003df000   win32k   win32k.sys   unavailable (00000000)
fffff880`00ec2000 fffff880`00ecb000   WMILIB   WMILIB.SYS   Mon Jul 13 19:19:51 2009 (4A5BC117)
fffff880`01d4f000 fffff880`01d70000   WudfPf   WudfPf.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:05:37 2009 (4A5BCBD1)
fffff880`0536d000 fffff880`0539e000   WUDFRd   WUDFRd.sys   Mon Jul 13 20:06:06 2009 (4A5BCBEE)

Unloaded modules:
fffff880`05200000 fffff880`05271000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04458000 fffff880`04475000   usbccgp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`04475000 fffff880`044a3000   usbvideo.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`05200000 fffff880`05271000   spsys.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`013ee000 fffff880`013fc000   crashdmp.sys
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`01200000 fffff880`0120c000   dump_ataport
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`011e0000 fffff880`011e9000   dump_atapi.s
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
fffff880`011e9000 fffff880`011fc000   dump_dumpfve
    Timestamp: unavailable (00000000)
    Checksum:  00000000
```


----------



## skohon (Jun 9, 2005)

I went to update the drivers and they say they are all up to date. Just removed McAfee. Thank you very much!


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

jcgriff2 said:


> `
> Update these drivers -
> 
> ```
> ...


Those drivers are NOT up-to-date, specifically ATI & Realtek. Did you download the driver updates from the driver manufacturer's site, your system manufacturer's site or did the Device Manager tell you they were up to date?

Both ATI & Realtek drivers in your system pre-date Windows 7.

ATI --> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx

Realtek --> ATI --> http://support.amd.com/us/gpudownload/Pages/index.aspx

jcgriff2

.


----------



## skohon (Jun 9, 2005)

Ok yeah. I did it from device manager. Then after posting I realized I was an idiot and downloaded from the manufacturer's site. Sorry about that.


----------



## skohon (Jun 9, 2005)

Ok....I believe I have all my drivers updated and I have got a few more BSOD since throwing different codes. I attached the output. Thank you.


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

These drivers miust be updated - no way around it -


```
FwLnk.sys    Sun Nov 19 09:11:04 2006 (456065F8)
SynTP.sys    Thu Aug 14 22:03:12 2008 (48A4E3E0)
agrsm64.sys  Mon Nov 10 10:01:35 2008 (49184CCF)
pcouffin.sys Tue Dec 05 09:39:30 2006 (457584A
```
regards. . .

jcgriff2

.




BUGCHECK SUMMARY

```
[font=lucida console]  
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Thu Feb 11 06:02:58.808 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 1 days 2:19:58.852
BugCheck 19, {20, fffffa800260d000, fffffa800260d600, 4600000}
Probably caused by : CLASSPNP.SYS ( CLASSPNP! ?? ::FNODOBFM::`string'+f68 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_20
PROCESS_NAME:  svchost.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Feb  9 05:32:40.928 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 1 days 0:45:08.847
BugCheck BE, {fffff88000cb3d8c, 8000000003413121, fffff880062c59c0, b}
Probably caused by : CLFS.SYS ( CLFS!CClfsLogFcbCommon::CClfsLogFcbCommon+a )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xBE
PROCESS_NAME:  TrustedInstall
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sun Feb  7 06:39:36.689 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 1 days 4:57:07.442
BugCheck 19, {20, fffffa800260d000, fffffa800260d600, 4600000}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SYMTDI.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SYMTDI.SYS
Probably caused by : SYMTDI.SYS ( SYMTDI+86af )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_20
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Feb  6 01:41:21.956 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 5:26:07.016
BugCheck D1, {fffffa1b69dd730a, 2, 0, fffff880015234ea}
Probably caused by : NETIO.SYS ( NETIO!FsbFree+5a )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0xD1
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Feb  5 20:14:02.896 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 3:32:48.940
BugCheck 19, {20, fffffa800260d000, fffffa800260d600, 4600000}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for SYMTDI.SYS
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for SYMTDI.SYS
Probably caused by : tdx.sys ( tdx!TdxTdiDispatchClose+30 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_20
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Feb  2 23:18:17.995 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 15:50:34.040
BugCheck 19, {20, fffffa800260d000, fffffa800260d600, 4600000}
Probably caused by : ntkrnlmp.exe ( nt!ObpCloseHandleTableEntry+c4 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_20
PROCESS_NAME:  McNASvc.exe
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Feb  2 07:27:14.690 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 2 days 11:37:01.349
BugCheck 19, {20, fffffa800260d000, fffffa800260d600, 4600000}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiSegmentDelete+b1 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_20
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Sat Jan 30 19:49:33.391 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 0 days 0:23:35.451
BugCheck 19, {20, fffffa800260d000, fffffa800260d600, 4600000}
Probably caused by : Ntfs.sys ( Ntfs!NtfsCleanupIrpContext+532 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_20
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Fri Jan 29 05:05:47.629 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 1 days 20:46:34.689
BugCheck 19, {20, fffffa800260d000, fffffa800260d600, 4600000}
*** WARNING: Unable to verify timestamp for mfehidk.sys
*** ERROR: Module load completed but symbols could not be loaded for mfehidk.sys
Probably caused by : mfehidk.sys ( mfehidk+255f1 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_20
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
Built by: 7600.16385.amd64fre.win7_rtm.090713-1255
Debug session time: Tue Jan 26 21:41:02.262 2010 (GMT-5)
System Uptime: 3 days 5:31:18.278
BugCheck 19, {20, fffffa800260d000, fffffa800260d600, 4600000}
Probably caused by : memory_corruption ( nt!MiSegmentDelete+a1 )
BUGCHECK_STR:  0x19_20
PROCESS_NAME:  System
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-

.
-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-=-
.[/font]
```


----------



## pat mcgroin (May 1, 2009)

pcouffin.sys Tue Dec 05 09:39:30 2006 (457584A

This file is generally from dvd copy software.
An update there could be required as well or you could try to run that prog in compatibility mode.


----------



## skohon (Jun 9, 2005)

Updated the drivers and just deleted pcouffin.sys

Got a few more blue screen the past couple of days.


----------



## skohon (Jun 9, 2005)

It's still coming up with blue screens. Just noticed where I plug my charger in..it is really loose. And the system typically blue screens when I just turn my computer on. Could the power supply be part of the problem? Thanks


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

`

Run Driver verifier --> http://www.techsupportforum.com/2110308-post3.html

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

.


----------

